# Make your own wicks



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well today I needed to put a new wick in my oil lamp and I could not locate my spare so I did a little thinking. The wicks are made of cotton. Well I just happened to have an old pair of denim shorts that I was using for a rag so I cut a piece about 1 inch wide and 6 inches long. I then folded the denim in thirds lengthwise and placed it in the hurricane lantern. 

Conclusion.... It works really really well.

Save your old jeans.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

you can also use use old t-shirts. I have a link 'somewhere' that shows how to do it.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah but the denim is thicker, thus easier to work with and no sewing at all.


----------



## fancy1 (Jan 18, 2011)

For smaller, round wicks try clipping a piece from an old string mop. Works great for my smaller oil lamps.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Yeah but the denim is thicker, thus easier to work with and no sewing at all.


My denim goes for patches and quilts. no extra pieces left. have plenty of tshirts.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Granny did that!LOL

good post though, thanks for old memories!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Please be aware that if you use denim you may have the same problem this poor girl did... oh my!










You start out cutting only an inch but where does it end I'd like to know? Really, I'd like to know!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> You start out cutting only an inch but where does it end I'd like to know? Really, I'd like to know!


That current measurement is very much acceptable!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Geez-louise, you guys! 

As for the OP, great idea!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to make candles as a kid with pure cotton string, and the wicks sucked - - big time. They burned off too close to the surface of the wax.... so the flame was always so small.

Is there a way to make REAL candle wicks? I mean, something comparable to store bought candles, because cotton string won't work right. Maybe string that has fiberglass fibers woven in?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> My denim goes for patches and quilts. no extra pieces left. have plenty of tshirts.


Not saying it will not work, But do you use the seams? I would be willing to bet that one lamp and one seam would last you more than a year. My first wick lasted me 6 months of summer. I have no other lights but a single oil lamp.



TheAnt said:


> Please be aware that if you use denim you may have the same problem this poor girl did... oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA! Notice she is standing next to an orange charger? The Boars Nest, the original Hooters.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> Geez-louise, you guys!


What??? :teehee:



Freyadog said:


> you can also use use old t-shirts. I have a link 'somewhere' that shows how to do it.


Freya, I am not going to post the picture of what happens when you do that.



cnsper said:


> HA HA HA! Notice she is standing next to an orange charger? The Boars Nest, the original Hooters.


Shoot, I dont even care if they are original


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I used to make candles as a kid with pure cotton string, and the wicks sucked - - big time. They burned off too close to the surface of the wax.... so the flame was always so small.
> 
> Is there a way to make REAL candle wicks? I mean, something comparable to store bought candles, because cotton string won't work right. Maybe string that has fiberglass fibers woven in?


Yep there is. Cotton string is fine but what you need to do is soak in something that will let the string draw up the fuel/wax but not burn too quickly. 
You can soak them in a mixture of 1 tablespoon of salt, 2 tablespoons of boric acid and 1 cup of water overnight and then dry. Do a google search on wick making, there are other methods and recipes.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

use the pull string out of old sweats or sleep wear -they are just the right size


----------

